# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Детский Театр >  Настольный театр

## ZHANIK

Ссылка на сайт, где есть картинки для фланелеграфа по сказкам.
https://www.liveinternet.ru/users/am.../post332538071

----------

irisya (23.07.2019), m-diana-2007 (04.04.2021), skomorox (08.02.2021)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

Игра-занятие для детей 3-5 лет. 


В театре кукол


Цели: знакомить с искусством театра; дать представление о его атрибутике (афиша, зрительный зал, билеты), учить правилам поведения в театре; учить настраиваться на восприятие сказки с первых звуков музыкального вступления, внимательно слушать сказку; учить рассказывать о своих первых впечатлениях сразу по окончании спектакля.


Материал и оборудование: ширма; куклы (коза, семеро козлят, волк); декорации (задник «Лес и деревня», дом козы, куст) и атрибуты (корзина для козы). 


Ход занятия

Воспитатель приглашает детей в театральный зал и объясняет, что это такая комната, где показывают театр. Театр - это представление, в котором действуют герои. Сегодня дети увидят кукольный театр. В нем играют куклы. Далее воспитатель объясняет правила поведения в театре. Каждый, кто приходит в театр, становится зрителем. Зрителю, для того чтобы посмотреть спектакль, надо взять билет. По билетам всех детей проводят в зал. Каждый находит себе место. Во время спектакля надо внимательно смотреть на сцену и слушать. Во время спектакля нельзя мешать другим зрителям, в конце спектакля артистов приветствуют аплодисментами – зрители дружно хлопают в ладоши. Сегодня в кукольном театре состоится сказка «Волк и козлятки». Об этом нам рассказывает красочная афиша. Здесь написано, что это очень интересная сказка. Афиша приглашает всех обязательно побывать на представлении.

Дети получают входные билеты, проходят в зал и садятся.


Примечание. Сказка играется с музыкальным сопровождением. Используются русские народные мелодии по выбору постановщиков спектакля. Для детей младшего возраста сказка должна быть непродолжительной по времени.

Кукольный спектакль « К о з л я т к и   и   в о л к »


Роли и исполнители: Коза-мама, семеро козлят, волк (куклы бибабо), ведущий (воспитатель).

Звучит русская народная мелодия «Посею лебеду на берегу» в качестве вступления к спектаклю.
В е д у щ и й . Жила-была коза с козлятами.

К о з а (выходит на край ширмы с корзинкой; поет).

Ля-ля-ля, я гуляю по полям,

По болотам, по холмам.

Я везде ищу водицы,

Свеженькой воды напиться.

Ля-ля-ля, ля-ля-ля, вот и песня вся.-

В е д у щ и й . Погуляет коза, попьет студеной водицы и домой возвращается к своим козлятам. Стучит в дверь и поет тоненьким голоском.

К о з а . Козлятушки, ребятушки!

Отопритеся, отворитеся,

Ваша мать пришла - молока принесла.

Бежит молоко по вымечку,

Из вымечка в сыру землю!

В е д у щ и й . Козлятки отопрут дверь и впустят мать. Она деткам гостинцы из леса принесет.

К о з а (входит в дом, ее встречают козлята). Погуляла я по лесам, по оврагам, по холмам. Принесла вам свежего молока. Пейте, детки.

1- й к о з л е н о к . Наша мама пришла.

2- й к о з л е н о к . Молочка принесла.

3- й к о з л е н о к . Оставайся с нами.

К о з а . Ухожу опять в лес. А вы, мои детки, сидите тихо, дверь никому не отворяйте. Как услышите мой голосок, так и дверь отпирайте.

(Коза уходит; козлята запирают дверь.)

В е д у щ и й . Ушла коза в лес, гуляла по лугам, по оврагам, по холмам. Пила водицу студеную, ела траву шелковую. Ходил мимо избушки волк. Услышал он, как коза козляткам пела песенку.

В о л к (выходит к избушке).

Я хожу-брожу голодный,

Я замерз и нос холодный,

Если кушать я хочу -

Вмиг любого проглочу.

Ага, вот и домик козлят. Надо мне поближе подойти и пропеть песенку, как это делает коза. (Поет грубым голосом.)

Козлятушки, ребятушки,

Отопритеся, отворитеся!

Ваша мать пришла - молока принесла!

К о з л я т к и (отвечают из-за двери). Уходи, серый волк, мы мамин голос знаем!

В е д у щ и й . Так и пришлось серому волку уйти подобру-поздорову.

(Волк воет и уходит.)

В е д у щ и й . А мама-коза походила-погуляла и пришла домой.

(на фоне рассказа ведущей происходит мимическая сцена в соответствии с текстом). Стала козлятам песенку петь. Козлята ей отворили. Накормила она их свежим молочком. Строго-настрого наказала козлятам дверь не открывать, не верить тому, кто толстым голосом будет петь, и ушла. А серый волк спрятался в кустах, подслушал, как мама-коза песенку поет. Пошел он к кузнецу и перековал свой голосок на тоненький. Притворился волк добрым. Пошел к избушке козы и стал петь песенку тоненьким голоском.

В о л к (поет тонко).

Козлятушки, ребятушки!

Отопритеся, отворитеся,

Ваша мать пришла - молока принесла.

В е д у щ и й . Козлятки подумали, что это мама-коза вернулись.

4- й к о з л е н о к . Какой тоненький голосок!

5- й к о з л е н о к . Такой как у мамы!

6- й к о з л е н о к . Это наша мама пришла!

7- й к о з л е н о к . Открывайте дверь! (Открывают дверь.)

В о л к . Ага, попались! Ну, теперь держитесь, глупые козлята. Я вас мигом проглочу.

В е д у щ и й . Испугались козлятки волка, побежали по дому, да волк догнал и всех съел. Один козленочек остался.

(Волк бегает и ловит козлят.)

В е д у щ и й . Пришла домой коза. Увидела она, что нет ее деток, стала громко причитать.

К о з а . Ох, вы мои детушки, козлятушки!

Зачем вы отпиралися-отворялися,

Злому волку доставалися?

Пойду к волку, померяюсь с ним силой.

В е д у щ и й . Пришла коза к волку.

В о л к. Не ел я твоих козлят, кума.

К о з а . Давай посмотрим, кто ловчее да сильнее. Вот яма с костром. Давай через костер прыгать.

В е д у щ и й . Стали коза и волк прыгать через костер. Провалился волк в горячую яму.

В о л к (прыгает и пропадает под ширмой, кричит). Ой, провалился! Спасите, помогите!

В е д у щ и й . Никто серому разбойнику не помог. Брюхо у него лопнуло, а оттуда выкатились семеро козлят, все живехоньки! (Выходят на ширму козлята и коза.) На радостях все стали петь и плясать.

Козлята сегодня счастливые самые.

К о з л я т а . Мы нашли свою милую маму!

В е д у щ и й . А мама коза тоже рада.

К о з а . Козлята спаслись - вот награда!

В е д у щ и й . Веселой песней звонкою

Закончилась история

Про маленьких козлят.

И стали все они жить-поживать по-прежнему.

В конце спектакля звучит веселая музыка. Дети-зрители хлопают куклам-артистам.

----------


## Андреева Наталья

Теремок. 


Представление-игра-занятие для детей 3-4 лет



Цели: научить выражать эмоции через движения и мимику; познакомить со сказкой «Теремок»; побуждать к активному восприятию сказки; учить внимательно слушать сказку до конца и следить за развитием сюжета.



Материал и оборудование: ширма - норка мышки; театральные куклы (мышка, лягушка, лиса, заяц, волк, медведь) и декорации для сказки (теремок, задник с пейзажем «Поле»).

Ход занятия

Воспитатель приглашает детей в гости к мышке-норушке. Она встречает детей и зовет их погулять, полюбоваться осенней природой.

Мышка-норушка приводит детей на «осеннюю полянку» и под музыку затевает игру-хоровод «Мыши на лугу».


Хоровод-игра «Мыши на лугу»

Роли и исполнители: 

мыши (дети), 
лисица (воспитатель).
На зеленом, на лугу

(Идут друг за другом по кругу.)

Мыши расплясались,

Вдруг лисица пробежала -

(Делают испуганный вид.)

Мыши испугались.

Мыши, мыши, берегитесь,

(Лисица грозит пальчиком.)

Меня, мыши, сторонитесь!

На зеленом, на лугу,

(Дети-мышки садятся на корточки.)

Сели мыши - ни гугу!

Под осиновым листочком,

(Накрывают ладошкой голову как листочком.)

За болотистой, за кочкой

Мыши спрятались, присели,

Схоронились еле-еле.

Убежала прочь лиса

(Оглядываются вслед убежавшей лисе.)

По делам в свои леса.

А мышата без забот

(Bcmaюm и идут в хороводе.)

Снова водят хоровод!

Воспитатель приглашает детей садиться.

В о с п и т а т е л ь . Дети, наша мышка-норушка убежала к себе в норку, чтобы проверить запасы (выясняет вместе с детьми, что

заготовила,мышка впрок): сколько у нее овса, пшеницы, ячменя.

Проверила - и побежала по полю гулять. Бежала, бежала да и увидела в поле теремок. Удивилась мышка-норушка - что это такое?

Решила постучать. Тук-тук, кто в теремочке живет, кто в невысоком живет?

На специально подготовленном столе воспитатель показывает русскую народную сказку «Теремок».

Сказка «Теремок» (настольный театр)


Роли и исполнители: мышка-норушка, лягушка-квакушка, зайка-побегайка, лисичка-сестричка, серый Волк - зубами щелк, медведь (куклы настольного театра).

Декорации: теремок.

(Звучит музыка «Стоит в поле теремок».)

В е д у щ и й (взрослый).

Стоит в поле теремок, теремок,

Он ни низок, ни высок.

Кто, кто в теремочке живет,

Кто, кто в невысоком живет?

Никого...

Бежит мышка-норушка по полю, увидала теремок ...

М ы ш к а (оглядывает теремок).

Это что за теремок, теремок?

Он ни низок, ни высок.

В е д у щ и й (стучит).

Кто, кто в теремочке живет?

Кто, кто в невысоком живет?

(С удивлением.)

Никого...

Войду я в теремок, закрою двери на замок

И буду жить.

(Входит в теремок.)

Стоит в поле теремок, теремок,

Он ни низок, ни высок.

Бежит по полю лягушка-квакушка. Увидала теремок, подбежала к двери.

Л я г у ш к а (скачет возле теремка).

Это что за теремок, теремок?

Он ни низок, ни высок.

Кто, кто в теремочке живет?

Кто, кто в невысоком живет?

М ы ш к а . Я , мышка-норушка. А ты кто?

Л я г у ш к а . Я - лягушка-квакушка.

М ы ш к а . Ступай к о мне жить.

(Мышка впускает лягушку в теремок.)

В е д у щ и й . Стали они жить вместе.

Вот по полю зайка бежит. Увидал он теремок.

З а й к а . Это что за теремок?

Он ни низок, ни высок.

Кто, кто в теремочке живет?

Кто, кто, кто в невысоком живет?

М ы ш к а . Я , мышка-норушка.

Л я г у ш к а. Я, лягушка-квакушка. А ты кто?

3 а й к а. Я - зайка-побегайка.

М ы ш к а  и  Л я г у ш к а . Ступай к нам жить.

(Впускают зайку в теремок.)

В е д у щ и й . Стали они жить вместе.

Вот по полю лисичка бежит. Увидала она теремок...

Л и с и ч к а . Это что з а теремок?
Он ни низок, ни высок.
Кто, кто в теремочке живет?
Кто, кто в невысоком живет?

М ы ш к а . Я , мышка-норушка.

Л я г у ш к а. Я, лягушка-квакушка.

3 а й к а. Я, зайка-побегайка. А ты кто?

Л и с и ч к а . А я -лисичка-сестричка.

З а й к а . Ступай к нам жить.

(Впускают лисичку в теремок.)

В е д у щ и й . Стали они жить вместе.

Вот по полю волк бежит. Увидал он теремок...

В о л к. Это что за теремок?

Он ни низок, ни высок.

Кто, кто в теремочке живет?

Кто, кто в невысоком живет?

М ы ш к а. Я, мышка-норушка.

Л я г у ш к а. Я, лягушка-квакушка.

3 а й к а. Я, зайка-побегайка.

Л и с и ч к а. Я, лисичка-сестричка. А ты кто?

В о л к. Я - серый волк - зубами щелк.

Л и с и ч к а . Ступай к нам жить.

(Впускают волка.)

В е д у щ и й . Стали они жить вместе. Живут звери в теремке, горя не знают. Мышка варит кашу, лягушка ходит за водой, зайка носит дрова, лисичка печет пирожки, волк охраняет теремок. Вот идет по полю медведь. Идет и ревет, весь лес дрожит. Увидал он теремок...

М е д в е д ь . Это что за теремок?

Кто, кто в теремочке живет?

Кто, кто в невысоком живет?

В е д у щ и й . Испугались все звери громкого голоса и притихли. А медведь еще громче кричит. Взял он да и стукнул лапой по теремку. Развалился теремок, а звери все разбежались.

М е д в е д ь (громко кричит). Никого? У-у-х! (Стучит лапой по теремку, тот разваливается, звери с возгласами убегают.)

В е д у щ и й . Вот и сказка вся.

(Звучит музыка «Стоит в поле теремок».)


Примечание. Воспитатель может использовать любые виды настольного театра (баночный театр, выпиленные из фанеры, сделанные из дерева фигурки, лепные игрушки, бумажные куклы на подставке и др.). Теремок поставлен так, чтобы оба героя (и в домике, и у входной двери) были видны зрителю.

После спектакля воспитатель спрашивает у детей, понравилась ли им сказка. Звучит русская народная мелодия («Уж вы, сени»), создающая радостное настроение у детей.

----------

irisya (23.07.2019)

----------


## Anneska

Теремок


Сценарий для постановки
русской народной сказки
в кукольном театре

Действующие лица:


Мышка
Лягушка
Заяц
Лиса
Волк
Медведь


Слева стоит теремок. Справа – несколько деревьев. На втором плане лес. На поляну из-за деревьев выходит мышка с узелком и направляется к теремку.

Мышка (поет)


Каждый должен где-то жить
И зимой, и летом.
Как же Мышке не тужить,
Если дома нету?
Каждый должен где-то спать
И обедать где-то.
Как же мне не горевать,
Если дома нету?


Мышка останавливается перед теремком.

Мышка


Что за славный теремок –
Не большой, не маленький.
Он не заперт на замок,
Не закрыты ставенки.
Флюгерок стоит на крыше,
Под окном сирень цветет.
Вы скажите серой мыши,
Кто тут в тереме живет?
Я готовить мастерица,
Шить могу и вышивать.
Я хочу здесь поселиться,
Чтобы жить да поживать!


Мышка оглядывается по сторонам. Ей никто не отвечает. Она входит в теремок и выглядывает из окошка.

Мышка


Хватит мне бродить по свету,
Будет мне тепло зимой.
Если никого здесь нету,
Значит, домик этот – мой!

----------


## sabakabarabaka1

Девочки спасибо большое за теремок очень помогли

----------


## Андреева Наталья

*Сказка о разумном мышонке Лиля Лужайкина
   специально для тех детей, которые не хотели, чтобы кошка съела мышонка --      по С.Я.Маршаку "Сказка о непослушном мышонке"
       с использованием цитат из его сказки*
Пела ночью МЫШКА в норке:
- Спи, мышонок, замолчи!
Дам тебе я хлебной корки 
И огарочек свечи.

Отвечает ей МЫШОНОК:
- Голос знаю твой с пелёнок.
Песни мне сама пищи - 
Нянь не надо, не ищи!

Мышка рада - что за диво?
- Мой мышонок нерадивый
Стал послушным как-то вдруг.
Излечил его испуг?

Стала наша мышка-мать,
Значит, песенку спевать.
Но внезапно кто-то в дверь
Постучался. Что за зверь?

ТЁТЯ УТКА к ним пришла: 
- Чапала издалека.
Колыбельную мышу
Чтобы спеть. Я петь люблю.

Стала петь мышонку утка:
- Га-га-га, усни, малютка!
После дождика в саду
Червяка тебе найду.

- Мне не нужно громкой утки,
Тёти утки-баламутки!
Только крякает она,
Песня мАмина нужна.

Продолжала мышка-мать,
Дальше песенку спевать,
Но внезапно кто-то в дверь
Постучался. Что за зверь?

ЖАБА – важная зверушка:
С бородавками лягушка.
Нянчить малыша пришла, 
видно, требует душа.

Стала тётя жаба квакать:
- Ква-ква-ква, не надо плакать!
Спи, мышонок, до утра,
Дам тебе я комара.

- Ой, не надо! Помогите!
Тётю жабу прогоните!
Скучно квакает она -
Песня мАмина нужна!

Стала наша мышка-мать,
Дальше песенку спевать,
Но внезапно снова в дверь
Постучались. Что за зверь?

Прискакала тётя ЛОШАДЬ:
- Хватит голову морочить!
Вечер. Спать давно пора!
Распустилась детвора…

- И-го-го и всё в порядке.
Спи, мышонок, сладко-сладко,
Повернись на правый бок,
Дам овса тебе мешок.

- Я на лЕвом крепко сплю!
А овёс оставь коню!
(Голос страшный у неё)
Пускай мама мне поёт!

Стала наша мышка-мать,
Дальше песенку спевать.
Но внезапно кто-то в дверь
Постучался. КТО ТЕПЕРЬ?

Клювом в дверь стучит: 
- Открой!
У цыплят уже отбой!
Где у вас тут что не так? 
Кто не спит? Кудах-тах-тах!

Песню завела НАСЕДКА:
- Куд-куда! Не бойся, детка!
Забирайся под крыло!
Там и тихо и тепло.

- Тётя Курица, поймите…
Не хотел бы Вас обидеть,
я же ведь в кровати сплю,
под крылом я не люблю!

Не усну я вовсе там…
Дети любят своИх мам!
Маму-мышку обниму,
В неё носик я уткну -
Очень тёплая она.
Песня мАмина нужна!

Стала всё же мышка-мать,
Дальше песенку спевать.
Вдруг раздался странный плеск:
„Кто же это к нам залез?“

ЩУКА в няньки напросилась.
Что в тот раз не получилось,
Позабыла – ведь стара -
И поэтому пришла.

Стала петь мышонку щука -
Не услышал он ни звука:
Разевает щука рот,
А не слышно, что поёт...

- Вам спасибо за заботу!
Но мне завтра на работу.
И мышонок хочет спать…
Вас... не надо провожать?

Мышка-мать утомлена.
Спать и ей уже пора.
Вдруг раздался добрый „муррр“: 
- Где ваш юный бедокур?
Уложу я малыша, 
у меня мягка душа!
Мама-мышь, не суетись…

- ТЁТЯ КОШКА, ну-ка брЫсь!
На дворе, смотри-ка – ночь!
И иди отсюда прочь!
Голову нам не дури,
Мы давно уж спать легли!
Помню, как ты пела, кошка:
„Мяу-мяу, спи мой крошка,
Мяу-мяу ляжем спать,
мяу-мяу на кровать“.
Знаем вашу мы породу:
Голодаете по году,
А потом мышЕй дурить?
„Кошкам-мышкам“ тут не быть!

Тётя кошка ухмыльнулась,
От мышонка отвернулась:
- Невоспитанный какой!..
И на вкус, небось... другой:
Горький, кислый или твёрдый
Худосочный, тонкорёбрый…
Ну-у-у… пойду я, мама-мышь,
Доброй ночи! Спи, малыш.

Удалилась. И никто
Не стучит уже в окно.
Этой ночью в мышью дверь
Не пойдёт стучаться зверь.

- Мама, я уже большой.
Но… побудь чуток со мной!
Колыбельные твои
Для здоровья мне нужны.

Засыпаю быстро я,
Если песенка – ТВОЯ!

На ночь нежно мама-мышь
Всё пищит: „Усни, малыш…“

----------


## клавдея

Спасибо за сказку о мышонке. Обязательно с детьми выучим!

----------


## nastenka-kis

Огромное спасибо!  Так здорово получилось.

----------


## панда2211

спасибо за сказку о мышонке! очень понравилась!!!

----------


## Чара

Коллеги, кукольный настольный театр бывает не только бумажный. Таких кукол, как в моем мастер-классе из туалетной бумаги, можно сделать самим, и они будут достаточно крепкими, если вы всё сделает правильно.
У себя на сайте я пока показываю, как сделать кукол-фигурок для сказки "Курочка Ряба" В планах, выложить слайд -шоу и показать кукол для других сказок.
Куклы выглядят так.



 Почитать об их изготовлении можно на сайте, там все по урокам, поэтому материала много, сюда не поместится.

----------


## жекочка

настольный театр "Курочка Ряба"

http://yadi.sk/d/JovYThwmL9TgL

----------

aidaken (02.04.2022), m-diana-2007 (04.04.2021), skomorox (08.02.2021)

----------


## жекочка

Прошу прощения, вот они ГУСИ ЛЕБЕДИ
http://yadi.sk/d/2RGY9DOoLCnbP

Сказка в стихах Олеси Емельяновой "Гуси лебеди"

http://yadi.sk/d/qmwJJKl5LCpFj

----------

aidaken (02.04.2022), m-diana-2007 (04.04.2021), skomorox (08.02.2021), veter-koteyka (30.06.2016)

----------


## Наташа5374

> 1.Ссылка на сайт где есть картинки для фланелеграфа


Cпасибо за подельчивость. Материал очень нужный для нас,музруков.

----------


## оксана 1974

не все картинки вижу ,но супер.

----------

